# Random things that make your heart melt



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I just wanted to share some of the moments that Dexter and I share that make my heart melt and I'd love to hear about your moments too!
Just everyday things that make you happy to be a hedgie parent
1) When Dexter happily falls asleep in my lap. That little sleeping face with his head resting on my chest is enough to make anyone go "awww". But me? I think its so sweet it makes me want to cry haha
2) When he crawls around and explores then just looks up at me like "still there? yep. time to explore"
3) When he explores something new and you just know he loves it and is happy!
4) When he's all curled in a ball on his back and trying to get out of it. Hahaha the faces he makes are priceless
5) The fact that I can now pick him up and hold him and his quills stay flat

Those are just a few things that I just love.  
How about you??


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cute post! Dexter sounds like a real lover.  

I love that Mildred is finally starting to trust me. For instance, she is really afraid of baths. She hates water for some reason. Buuuut, we all know how poopy hedgehogs feet can get. So I plopped her in a foot bath last night, and she wasn't happy at all. We finished, I drained the water, and then she sat there and looked right at me like, "Well? Are you going to pick me up or not?" I put my hand in the sink and she crawled right on and just sat there until I set her on her towel. :lol: 

I also love her nom face, especially her mealie-nom face. She really really enjoys her mealies. When I set one down by her, she goes frantic trying to find it. When she does, she basically inhales it, and then waits patiently for another one. It's kind of really adorable!

I'm also a sucker for the sleeping-on-me thing. I almost squeal when she's sleeping on my hand and I feel her body just kind of sag when she falls asleep. So so cute.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Haha the nom nom face is great. It's like "Meal worm?? :shock:  "
Haha Dexter doesn't have the "pick me up or not face" it's more of a face of terror :roll: but that sounds adorable!!


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Awww. I just about squealed at some of those stories haha.
One of my favorite things to watch is when he starts to fall asleep in his igloo. Its nice and big, so he loves to sprawl out on his tummy with his legs out. Its so adorable to watch! 
And something that really made my heart melt yesterday was, I was playing with him on my bed and he ran into a fold of my blanket, so I put my face near it. He turned around, and for like five mintues straight kept coming out, licking my face then darting back in.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Haha I still have yet to see Dexter sprawl out 
And he licked you?? Dawww hedgie kisses


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah, it's so cute to watch. Sometimes his little paws stick out the sides and that's all you see. ^^
and he loves giving kisses, he's such an affectinate hedgie


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

As a new Hedgie owner I'm finding true love with Sheldon. Like the first time I was able to hold him with my bare hands or when he starts licking his chops when hes noming on sweet potatoe. I can't wait for some of the moments you mentioned up there. Being a Hedgie owner is a rewarding thing.


----------



## msviolet (Jun 15, 2011)

I love all your stories of hedgie love! My son is 10 and Violet just loves him. The other night while he was playing with her she decided to climb into his shirt sleeve! He was giggling so hard I har to rescue him from violet. My 9 yr old daughter finally got brave enough to hold Violet yesterday! I was proud of her. Violet is fitting in so ncely with our family. 
Jane Violets mommy!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

So cute! 
I agree, the moment you can finally hold your baby without a bag or fleece is a great one! A moment of trust  
Haha that shirt story sounds adorable! Giggling kids and hedgies! Two cute things added together!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I love this thread. Great Idea!! with all the little issues i have had as a new hedgie momma its nice to see the lighter fun side. I have 2 personal favorites of chloes so far.

1> when she is chowing down on a piece of apple she looks up with almost a happy smirk on her face every time, its priceless.
2> when she got her head stuck in a paper tube even though it was slit down the side. When I took it off I got this look of "what the ****?!?!" when i put it back in the cage away she went head first again.. 

makes me laugh every time i see it!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with newfienurse. After all the things I've gone through with Milly (mainly her fears of: water, the nail clippers, plastic bags, me sniffing my nose, me saying the word "pretty", being touched where her quills meet her fur, the sound of crickets, the list goes on), it feels really great to think about the things she does that tug on my tear ducts, and to hear the HHC member's success and/or cute stories.

Hedgehogs can be really difficult animals to own, but I think that's what makes having one so rewarding. It's not like a dog, where they're just happy you're there and want attention. You really need to get to know them, and figure out what makes them happy. I was just talking about Milly in another thread and explaining how she is naturally a cranky hedgehog - but that makes the cute, rewarding situations that much better.  

So thank you, DexterTheHog! This thread is much appreciated, my Mildred and myself.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I love it when Bulu is on my lap for cuddle and she settles along the side of my arm. Then her head tilts slightly and I feel her wet nose against my skin, kind of like she's sniffing me to make sure I'm mommy. I'm always careful to watch that shes sniffing and not ready to chow down on me though hahaha.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I love the adorable purring sound Regina makes when I'm about to give her a cricket or she has just finished eating one. And when she hears the noise of me putting food into her bowl, she sticks her head out of her bag and then comes out to eat. And sometimes I lay on my back and put her on my stomach either under my shirt or covered in a hedgie bag (because she won't settle down unless she's covered :lol: ) and then she just kind of sprawls out and falls asleep. It's so cute and makes me smile!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Regina's Mommy for the mealworm tidbit. I'll try to give her live ones more often. I'll just have to find a pet store closer to home.

And dun dun dun: 



Here you go haha.
She's sleeping, then starts licking and nomming on her foot, then eventually she wakes up when I shift into the light. Only she doesn't care and just keeps going.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

O_O For some reason the post I made to Bulu's Pictures thread appeared here. :shock: 
I must be super sleepy. Apologies.


----------



## easyluckyxfreex (Jun 26, 2011)

Aww. Bulu sounds so sweet  gaffers all curled up at my chest right now. He was exploring my bed and playing with his toys. I love watching him run. It's so cute, I wanna squeal everytime haha


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I agree, i love hearing everyone's stories! I await the day Dexter will pur and the day he'll sprawl out for the first time haha
I just love sitting with him on my lap while he's in his bag. I love watching TV and knowing he's just in there sleeping away


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

xspiked said:


> Thanks Regina's Mommy for the mealworm tidbit. I'll try to give her live ones more often. I'll just have to find a pet store closer to home.
> 
> And dun dun dun:
> 
> ...


I love the video. She's so cute! Such clean feet too!! :lol:


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sheldon provides snacktime humor by rolling around and anoiting during sweet potoato snack lol he lookes kinda evil here. And got it all over his front. Needless to say he had to have a bath OMNOMNOMNOMNOM!!!!!!b


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahaha that bath was so worth it.


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Today was a great day for Pirate. He 1) actually explored the outside in the grass, 2) anointed for the first time (that I saw at least), and it was super cute, 3) swam in the bath for the first time, 4) survived nail trimmings, 5) let me hold him, and 6) cuddled and explored on my bed after his bath. It was a very exciting day, filled with many smiles and "aww" moments =)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Kashi's "nomnom" face when he gets mealies, or when he eats kibble :lol: Whenever I take photos/film him, I try to capture that moment XD

I also love when he splats on me and tries so hard not to fall asleep while I pet his little face :3


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

My precious Carlos will turn one year old this month (in a couple days, actually!) And I'd say he has come out of his shell about 200% since I first adopted him at four months old (last November.)

Every step of progress I made with him, I was so satisfied and thought it couldn't get better, but the more playtimes that passed and freezedried mealworms were fed, the better things got.

One evening, when love was still newly sprouting between us, Carlos melted my heart...

His first cage/house was a see-through plastic bin, that I had on my desk. His favorite place to sleep is always in the middle of his house, under a blanket. I was working at my desk and noticed he was stirring under his blanket, so I figured he was about to come out. Intending to observe him without looming over him and making him nervous, I layed my head down with my nose pressed against the bin.

Carlos got up out of bed, walked right up to my face, looked at me drowsily, and layed down flat, with his nose pressed to the wall, right across from mine, and went back to sleep. We were nose-to-nose, with just the thin, see-through wall between us. I was so happy I could have melted!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I just love the "awwwwwww" moments, they make it all so worthwhile. It's really hard to pick just a few. One of my faves is definitely when Herc cuddles on my chest, and when he's ready to stop exploring and settle down he comes and touches his nose on my chin, then tucks himself under my chin. Makes my heart melt every time. Also, he has 3 little tiny stuffed animals in his cage, and I love how when he is done wheeling for the night he drags all 3 back to the pigloo with him. He usually sleeps with his chin on his snake, and then just makes a fort out of his moose and teddy. It's just precious![attachment=0:18zqwy6o]Snake Smile 1 shrunk.JPG[/attachment:18zqwy6o]


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Hercsmom, that is one of the cutest darn pictures I have ever seen!!

I love all of these stories. They make me say "aww!!" in a shrill 4th grader voice. :lol:


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> Also, he has 3 little tiny stuffed animals in his cage, and I love how when he is done wheeling for the night he drags all 3 back to the pigloo with him. He usually sleeps with his chin on his snake, and then just makes a fort out of his moose and teddy. It's just precious!


That is cute about him nuzzling your chin! My Carlos likes to sleep in the crook of my elbow C:

Oh my gosh, how did I not think to mention that toys! :mrgreen: Carlos has a toy stuffed hedgehog, and a stuffed blue Yoshi, and a jingle ball. He likes to push them around, and every time I clean his house, I put them all back in different corners. And every time, he drags his Yoshi to bed with him! So cute! And a few times I have found Yoshi in the water bowl. I guess Carlos likes to throw tea parties when I'm not watching, hahaha


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Hercsmom, that is one of the cutest darn pictures I have ever seen!! /quote]
> 
> Thanks! He just adores his little snake.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Carlos sounds adorable!! He's a cutie too! 

And that's one of my favorite pictures of Herc. What a little charmer.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

PJM said:


> And that's one of my favorite pictures of Herc. What a little charmer.


Haha...when he wants to be! :lol:


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just love how, at the time of my typing this, Westley is curled up on my lap, underneath his sleeping bag-which has puppy prints all over it- (using it as a blankie) fast asleep. (He just stuck his head out of the edge and now has it resting just under my jeans pocket and I'm watching his little eyes drift closed...). This is very rare for him, I haven't much chance to socialize him with me yet, so he normally stays IN his bag, not under it.
I also love how he has finally learned to eat crickets and the face he makes when he eats them. nom nom nom nom. Is it possible to teach a hedgie a word? because if so, anytime he hears "nomnoms" he will know he is getting a cricket.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

With the ABSURD amount of negative-ness happening on this forum right now, I've decided to "bump" up this thread to help us remember why we all got on this website in the first place!!

Another moment, last night Dexter fell asleep on me without being in a bag or under a towel. He felt perfectly safe out in the open and it was adorable


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Every one of your stories are just wonderful!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

My heart melts when Sumo accidentally eats a piece of sweet potato...sigh...it's so wonderful!!!

Stinking little pro-beef anti-vegetable rotter. :twisted:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahaha does Sumo not like sweet potato? Funneh

Dexter chirped last night for the first time and it was adorable  
He was in his snuggle bag, and right after he got all snuggled in he chirped and went to sleep on my lap


----------

